# We're back! Denton and Sas Show 53



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

After some technical difficulties being solved and Denton and Sas beating each other into a pulp we have returned!

This week we hear from a Global Warming advocate that knows it's all BS. Also Denton has a bone to pick with Transgenders in the Military. We discuss the little fat boy over in NK and we warn you to NEVER buy stuff from your kids school Bake Sale.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-07-30T20_52_56-07_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

We are back, and with a vengeance!
I think that was a good podcast. 
Remember to leave your comments below, or you can send them to [email protected]
If you want to send monetary donations, sorry, we ain't set up for such things. Self entertainment is what drives us. That, and the outro music selection.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Yay! Santa's been!! Merry Christmas everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Oooh goodie! I'll listen to it a little later today while I am at the sewing machine. Looking forward.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I made the comment to my wife yesterday while listening to some of the talking head shows on TV. With perhaps us being on the brink of WWIII, with Russia, China, NK, and Iran all flexing their muscles over the weekend, we are talking about PCBS transgender people. Come on people, eyes on the ball please. 

Good show guys.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I made the comment to my wife yesterday while listening to some of the talking head shows on TV. With perhaps us being on the brink of WWIII, with Russia, China, NK, and Iran all flexing their muscles over the weekend, we are talking about PCBS transgender people. Come on people, eyes on the ball please.
> 
> Good show guys.


Thanks!

Does it seems we are swimming in a world of crazy, nowadays?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Does it seems we are swimming in a world of crazy, nowadays?


Yes it does. When reality plays it's hand there are going to be some very unhappy and shocked people.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gov?t Is Now Giving Sex Change Drugs To Children As Young As 10 | Real News 24: Breaking Alternative News Source

Yes, it is a sick, sick world.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Best line of the show: little Denton, upon receiving a GI Joe when he wanted an Easy Bake Oven, "It don't make me cake!"

LOL.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Best line of the show: little Denton, upon receiving a GI Joe when he wanted an Easy Bake Oven, "It don't make me cake!"
> 
> LOL.


I walked into the supervisors' office, yesterday, to find them listening to the show. They laughed when I walked in, and I knew why. My response:

"Think about it. In my neighborhood, all the girls had the ovens, and all us guys had G.I. Joe dolls and those little, plastic army men. Who had the cake? That's right. The girls had the cake, and we guys were at their mercy! In many regards, this shaped our future. It could be said that the Easy Bake Oven disparity is at the bottom of so many failed attempts at marriage in this country! Now, dispute my theory!"

Nobody attempted to dispute my theory. As a matter of fact, the lady at the other end of the office gave me an evil little smile and a knowing nod. She knew I figured it all out. I now fear for my life. I have knowledge no man was to have, and I expect to be suicided any day.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Great story. Denton, you have a weird mind. I want to party with you, dude.

"The way to a man's heart is through his stomach?" You do have THEM figured out.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

If a woman thinks the way to a man's heart is through his stomach I think she's aiming about 6 inches too high. 


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------

